# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  (^_^) Smiley d'Or 2017 : Les Rsultats

## Barsy

Bonjour  tous !!

Le jury, compos de MarieKisSlaJoue, Escapetiger et moi mme, sommes heureux de vous prsenter les rsultats du concours !!

Mais avant cela, il faut vous coltiner bien videmment le discours de clture :

_Cher.e.s participant.e.s, cher.e.s membres du jury 

C'est  la fois la joie d'avoir assist  ce fabuleux concours et la tristesse de le voir s'achever qui rsonnent en moi au moment ou j'cris ces ligne. tre les tmoins de vos talents immenses et avoir l'honneur de les juger fut une grande fiert. Chacun de nous sortira plus panoui de ce concours et l'exprience acquise saura tre un avantage fort pour affronter les preuves futures. Nous pourrons proclamer que nous faisions parti de cette formidable entreprise car nous sommes, tous ici, par nos participations ou nos jugements, les btisseurs de l'dition 2017 du concours du Smiley d'Or !

Tout cela ne se fit pas sans peine. Le jury notamment a du faire des choix, peser vos rponse et les valuer. Si les laborer fut pour vous complexe, sachez que les apprcier le fut bien davantage. Dchirs  l'ide de sanctionner des participants, au risque bien conscient de dtruire des vies, nous fmes tourments devant la responsabilit qui tait la notre. Car qui sommes nous, pauvres mortels, pour vous attribuer ainsi des notes ? Pour vous juger ? En avons nous les facults ? La lgitimit ? 
Soyez sans crainte car en ralit, ce n'est pas nous qui vous jugeons, ce sont les dieux ! Oui, les dieux ! Le panthon des Smileys () nous habite et rsonne  travers nous. Ils enveloppent notre me et guide nos penses. Nos notes et nos commentaires ont directement t imprims dans notre esprit au moment o nous les crivions par le bras de la justice divine Smileyesque. Ainsi, nous ne tolrerons aucune rclamation, aucune plainte de quelque sorte que ce soit car sachez que ceux qui osent nous dfier risquent de voir s'abattre le courroux des dieux Smileys ! 

Je veux vous rassurer, la qualit de vos participations fut tout de mme excellente. Vous avez su apporter des rponses dsopilantes, inattendues et varies a chaque problme qui vous tait pos. Vous avez fait preuve d'une grande crativit. Nous sommes conscient que nous ne vous avons pas rendu les choses faciles, mais ce concours est une preuve dans laquelle il faut savoir se surpasser. Et vous n'avez point failli, c'est pourquoi nous sommes aujourd'hui un jury ravi. Mme s'il a fallu vous dpartager, sachez qu'au fond de nous, chacun de vous restera le gagnant du concours !

C'est maintenant le moment pour nous de vous rvler vos rsultats !

Bonnes ftes  tous !!_

Les rsultats des annes prcdentes :
20062007200820092010201120122013201420152016

----------


## Barsy

*Classement des bonus*



*1. shadowmoon - 30 points*
*2. Iper - 28,5 points*
*3. micka132 - 28 points*
*4. halaster08 - 26,5 points
4. Sunchaser - 26,5 points
6. 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ - 26 points
7. beuzy - 25 points
8. Fusoy - 23 points
9. mm_71 - 21 points*

----------


## Barsy

*Classement des smileys*



*1. Fusoy - 101 points*
*2. beuzy - 96,5 points*
*3. micka132 - 88 points*
*4. 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ - 86,5 points
5. shadowmoon - 86 points
6. Iper - 84,5 points
7. Sunchaser - 82 points
8. halaster08 - 80 points
9. mm_71 - 78 points*

----------


## Barsy

*Classement total*



*1. Fusoy - 101 + 23 = 124 points*
*2. beuzy - 96,5 + 25 = 121,5 points*
*3. shadowmoon - 86 + 30 + 3 = 119 points*
*4. micka132 - 88 + 28 = 116 points
4. Iper - 84,5 + 28,5 + 3 = 116 points
6. 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ - 86,5 + 26 = 112,5 points
7. halaster08 - 80 + 26,5 + 3 = 109,5 points
8. Sunchaser - 82 + 26,5 = 108,5 points
9. mm_71 - 78 + 21 = 99 points*

----------


## Barsy

Pour sa participation tardive, le jury dcerne  ledisciple le prix spcial du roupilleur !

----------


## Barsy

*1) Aprs avoir rachet la license Star Wars, Disney a grand besoin de vos talents de Smiley-iste pour en promouvoir le prochain film. Faites le rsum avec un smiley.* 




> |->~<-| --> c'est la version underground / porno (qui ne sortirait jamais, mais circule dans les couloirs de Disney): la princesse Leia tente le triolisme et se fait embrocher bien comme il faut ...


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 4 Pts* Ha ha, j'ai tous de suite une la scne dans mon esprit. ... Oh wait !
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* :non: Carrie Fisher se retourne dans sa tombe 
*Barsy :** 3 Pts* A mon avis, cette scne doit dj exister dans des dtournements porno des films (ce que je vais d'ailleurs m'empresser de vrifier  ::mouarf:: )




> CO<D5f&l/j>CO : pour le futur "coco",  l'intrieur est gliss un message subliminal que l'on retrouve trs souvent le matin de bonheur dans les pubs au milieu des missions pour la jeunesse, facile  retrouver non ?


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 1 Pts* Bah... Non
*Escapetiger :* *1 Pts* Coco Bel-Oeil ?
*Barsy :* *1 Pts* le matin de "bonheur" ? C'est tt a non ?




> <v>


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 4 Pts* Ce Jedi  l'air d'avoir une parfaite maitrise de la force
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* O sont passs les millions de dollars de budget ? (pas dans la bande annonce ...)
*Barsy :* *3 Pts* C'est un tie fine ou un tie haut ?




> 0/\0 <o> >o< 0


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 4 Pts* Une scne comme on les aime !
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Dans la continuit de l'esprit de la saga
*Barsy :**5 Pts* Des combats de sabre, des combats spatiaux, l'toile noire. C'est trs bien fait !




> O/ >o< = = - - - [o] ˨O


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 5 Pts* La couleur est os mais bien maitris 
*Escapetiger :* *2,5 Pts* "Atmosphre" conserve mais voir la rponse du "Chancellier" ci-aprs
*Barsy :**2 Pts* C'est certes sympa les couleurs, aprs je vois quand mme quelques ressemblances avec la rponse prcdente...




> L'lve et le matre.
> 
> <(-_-)> ~ <( -_ -)>-|==== (- ) ~ <(- _-)> (- )-|==== ~ <(x_x)> (|_ |)


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 2 Pts* Cette scne  l'air bien longue
*Escapetiger :* *2,5 Pts* Pas mal cette faon de regnrer les standards
*Barsy :** 3 Pts* Cette rponse dpasse un peu le cadre du smiley, c'est de l'ascii art, mais je mets 3 points car c'est rigolo. Pour voir le film en ascii, c'est ici >> http://www.asciimation.co.nz/




> ⰀⰙⰢⱄⰧⱇⰖ


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 1 Pts* Euh ? What the Fuck ?
*Escapetiger :* *2,5 Pts* Original ce *Ⱗ*   petit ious *yodis*  de l'alphabet glagolitique, on attend de l'auteur le dchiffrage complet avec impatience ...
*Barsy :** 2 Pts* C'est sans doute une scne sur Tataouine avec les effets spciaux de la 15me version...  




> 8 - - - ƛ ƛ ƛ


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 4 Pts* La seconde bataille de Hot ?
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Sobrit percutante, tout l'art de la programmation
*Barsy :** 4 Pts* C'est bien rendu, on reconnait BB8 et les stormtroopers. J'aime bien le petit dtail "TM" qui montre l'aspect commercial de la licence.




> ~~~~O :>


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 3 Pts* Magnifique vaisseau qui fend le vide intersidrale, hein c'est pas a ?
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* Une histoire de spermatozodes plantaires qui fait sourire
*Barsy :** 2 Pts* C'est le suppositoire de Chewbacca ?

----------


## Barsy

*2) Microsoft va bientt dvoiler Windows 12 pour sauter la version 11 qui sera rat, et organise un grand concours pour choisir nouveau logo. A vous de jouer !* 




> ְ --> " tourniquet!" Microsoft a t rachet par Disney, toutes les applications sont remplaces par le tourniquet magique.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 2 Pts* Un peu long pour un logo
*Escapetiger : 2 Pts*  Avec Minnie et Mickey c'est plus amusant de patcher _mouse.exe_ *(+0,5 Pt pour l'humour)*
*Barsy :* *3 Pts*  Il y a une certain continuit avec la question bonus prcdente. Pourquoi pas.




> WC : ben c'est bien Windows 12 (C=12)


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 4 Pts* Make sens
*Escapetiger :* *5 Pts*  C'est un Troll, Centurion Hexadecimus 
*Barsy :* *5 Pts* C'est drle et bien trouv !




> ▲▼▲▼▲


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 3 Pts* J'aurai compris avec 4, mais pourquoi 5 ?
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Beau W hors du cadre, la version ? (et cette typo ? ... bon a va, on la trouve dans LaTeX entre autres)
*Barsy :**2 Pts* a monte, a descend, a monte, a descend, a monte...




> [|][|][|][|][|][|][|][|][|][|][|][|]


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 3 Pts* Petit sourire, mais manque quand mme d'imagination
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Pas mal, et m..de ! a fait bugger les applications code-barres
*Barsy :**3 Pts*  On dirait les 12 chevaliers de la table ronde brandissant leurs pes... C'est pas faux !




> ₩ ₮₴


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 2 Pts* Ca me pique les yeux
*Escapetiger :* *5 Pts* Depuis que Satya Nadella a pris la suite oprationnelle de Bill Gates, la R&D asiatique fait fort
*Barsy :* *4 Pts*  Avec les traits horizontaux, on se croirait revenu au temps des crans CRT.




> Le minimalisme  son paroxysme
> □


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 3 Pts* Pas ouf
*Escapetiger : 2 Pts*  Code Casse-briques de chez Arcade (retrogaming) ... les dveloppeurs toujours aussi joueurs  
*Barsy :* *1 Pts*  Je sais moi aussi tre minimal.




> ᗒᑐ
> ( Comprenne qui pourra ...)


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 1 Pts* Pas compris
*Escapetiger :* *2,5 Pts* Le Bot propuls IA de chez _developpez_ a repr un Windows CE open source   
*Barsy :**1 Pts*  J'ai pas pu (enfin si, on dirait WC crit sur le ct, mais si c'est a c'est un gros plagiat).




> @[Ω]~


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 2 Pts* J'en reste perplexe
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* L'alpha et l'omga du systme d'exploitation mais c'est approximatif 
*Barsy :**2 Pts*  Un spermatozode avec du bide ?




> ∞◄☼


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 3 Pts* C'est pour dsigner le cloud ?
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Rvolution cosmique, W12 dvelopp par des anciens de chez Sun !  Alors prts pour le Grand Huit ?
*Barsy :**3 Pts*  Vers l'infini et au del !

----------


## Barsy

*3) Illustrer par un smiley, au choix : un monde, un pays, une ville ou un lieu ; rels ou imaginaires.* 




> Norvge: ~~^^^


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 3 Pts* Ce paysage me fait vraiment rver et voyager 
*Escapetiger : 3 Pts* Aurore borale, fjord, Lillehammer (JO 92) (dommage pour la balise BBcode Size, c'est pas l'Everest non-plus)
*Barsy :** 4 Pts* C'est sympa.




> &__^o^ : bienvenu chez moi dans le hall d'entre, mon chien y prend toute la place ^^


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 4 Pts* Un petit ct manga dans ce smiley 
*Escapetiger :* *4,5 Pts* Un ami des btes, et quelle bte ! on dirait un bouvier suisse pour le coup
*Barsy :** 3 Pts* Bel animal !




> ؀؃؁؀Ѧ؄؀؂ C'est Paris!


*MarieKisSlaJoue :**2 Pts* Ca me fait plus penser  l'Egypte
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts*  Bien vu pour Gustave Eiffel et Ieoh Ming Pei (un peu illuminati et cette typo ? mea culpa, des caractres arabes aprs recherche, *+0,5 Pt pour l'originalit*)
*Barsy :** 5 Pts* C'est vraiment bien fait, il ne manque que le nuage de pollution et la mauvaise humeur des gens, mais on s'y croirait.




> []


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 3 Pts* Ce monument  l'air magnifique  voir en vrai
*Escapetiger : 3 Pts*  Va pour la France Outre-mer ou la maison Lancme
*Barsy :**2 Pts*  Une machine  laver de premier choix.




> La France:
> ~ᗧ~


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 1 Pts* Ou Milan selon le point de vu
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts*  Le sicle n'est pas prcis, un bonnet phrygien ?
*Barsy :** 3 Pts* Un camembert ?




> Une grande ville  l'horizon.
> _____________________▂▂▅▂█▅▃██▅▇██▇█▅▅▃▅▂▅▂▂______________


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 4 Pts* Moi j'aime l'audace, a me fait pensez  NY que j'ai vu cette t
*Escapetiger :* *2,5 Pts* On voit bien mais est-ce encore un smiley ? (cf. la typo semi-graphique)
*Barsy :** 3 Pts* Mouais, je mets 3 points mais c'est gnreux. Comme Escapetiger, je crois qu'on s'loigne du smiley.




> 𖠋𖡀𖠪𖢌𖢋𖢌𖠌𖡓𖨆


*MarieKisSlaJoue :** 4 Pts* J'ai l'impression d'tre dans un lieu mystique et magnifique comme le grand canyon, tu as de la chance que j'ai bcp d'imagination !
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts*  Avec ce Docker qui compte ses conteneurs en base 9, c'est le port de l'angoisse 
*Barsy :** 4 Pts* La muraille de Chine ?




> ♯☼Ⱶ˃ʭ


*MarieKisSlaJoue :** 2 Pts* Le toit d'une glise ?
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* Pff, sans lgende dit autrement [p͡f] (consonne affrique de type labio-dentale)
*Barsy :* *3 Pts* Un bateau qui traverse une cluse ? (au final, avec ce bonus, c'est le Jury qui doit jouer au concours du smiley d'or ^^)




> ə


*MarieKisSlaJoue :** 3 Pts* Ca me fait penser  un bateau sur une mer calme.
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* Heuh, mais pas sr que ce soit la bonne phontique
*Barsy :* *5 Pts* De petites fesses mais un sacr trou du c** !

----------


## Barsy

*Sunchaser*

*1) []=0* 




> Un dbutant (dans un language quelconque) tente de dclarer un tableau vide


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *4 Pts* C'est simple, ca m'a tous de suite parl. Bien jou.
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts * Pas mal, faut bien dbuter un jour 
*Barsy :* *2 Pts * Il ne reste plus qu' trouver le langage dans lequel a compile. 

*2) C)*




> 2 plantes extrasolaires - dont une avec une lune - observes depuis un trs trs bon tlscope, passant devant leur toile


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2,5 Pts* Trs perturbant cette histoire de lune...
*Escapetiger :* *5 Pts * Merci Monsieur Hubert Reeves 
*Barsy :* *4 Pts * Je constate que la plante qui a une lune a aussi une queue... N'y voyez aucun sous-entendu...

*3) ∵≡≢∴* 




> C'est un Eagle Transporter, de la base lunaire Alpha - Cosmos 99


*MarieKisSlaJoue :*  *1,5 Pts* Je dois tre trop jeune pour comprendre la rfrence, alors j'accorde 1,5 points par bnfice du doute et sympathie envers les 2 autres juges. 
*Escapetiger :* *5 Pts * Dr Helena Russell  Vous tes en pleine forme Cdt John Koenig  
*Barsy :* *5 Pts * Cdt John Koenig  En forme de quoi ?  *(Bonus +2 pour la rfrence culte !)*

*4) \|/)* 




> Grosse vergitures verticales sur le bas vendre, fesse mchamment arrondie, plusieurs grossesses d'affiles, a abime la carrosserie.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* Heureusement Renaud est l.
*Escapetiger :* *1 Pts* A rcouter en urgence:
Parfois c' qu'y m' dsole
 C' qu'y fait du chagrin
 Quand j' regarde son ventre
 Puis l' mien
 C'est qu' mme si j' devenais
 Pd comme un phoque
 Moi j' serai jamais
 En cloque
*Renaud (En cloque)*
*Barsy :* *3 Pts* Mais je t'assure chrie, tu es belle comme au premier jour !

*5) \`.`/* 




> Le nez d'un airbus, l'image ne montrant que les deux fentres avant, avec les essuie-glaces en route, donc dcollage par mauvais temps.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* En tournant mon cran j'ai vu l'airbus.
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Bravo Cdt John Koenig 2017:
Aujourd'hui tes buildings grimpent haut  
  Blagnac tes avions sont plus beaux 
 Si l'un me ramne sur cette ville 
 Pourrai je encore y revoir ma pince de tuiles 
  mon pas,  Toulouse,  Toulouse...
*Claude Nougaro (Toulouse)
**Barsy :* *2 Pts * Il a rat son atterrissage par contre.

*6) * 



> "Hu?" -> trange exclamation en Turque, que des milliers de pauvres gens ont dus prononcer lorsqu'ils se sont rendus compte qu'ils s'taient fait avoir
> en pensant participer a un putch, organis en sous-main par celui-la mme qu'ils rvaient virer.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :*  *3* Beau rsum de la situation en Turquie.
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* Journalisme gopolitique conf(Hu?) 
*Barsy :* *1 Pts* C'est le genre d'expression que beaucoup de monde doit faire en ce moment en voyant la situation gopolitique globale...

*7) ((EUƎ))* 




> Kim Jong-un essaie une nouvelle coiffure ...a ressemble a rien. M'enfin, a ne change pas beaucoup, il ne ressemble a rien de toutes manires.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *1 Pts* Non en effet a ne ressemble  rien, mme pas  Kim Jong-un... Oh wait !
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Journalisme gopolitique pile-poil
*Barsy :* *3 Pts* Suite  cela, le coiffeur est ressorti du palais... en 3 fois...

*8) <>v* 




> Le bouton de redimensionnement d'un div dans une page web ne devrait montrer qu'une seule image, en fonction de son tat. Mais non! Encore un truc qui merde!
> On voit 3 tats possibles du bouton en mme temps, ou est pass le stagiaire qui m'a pondu a?


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 Pts* Souvenir, souvenir, la la !
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts*  Mais non, c'tait pour faire de la 3D, fonction copie/colle du jeu vido du service 
*Barsy :* *2 Pts*  Encore un qui ne connait pas le drag&drop

*9) ₽₼₴₹* 




> Le nom de la marque "Peugeot" en Core du Nord


*MarieKisSlaJoue :*  *2 Pts* Le smiley aurai peut tre t plus facile avec le signe Mercedes
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Ils prfrent Citron depuis la croisire jaune 
*Barsy :* *3 Pts* a s'crit comme a s'entend.

----------


## Barsy

*Iper*

*1) []=0* 




> Aujourd'hui salon du piercing, je prends mon trs vieil appareil photo


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 Pts* Je devais faire un CAP Photographie, quoi on s'en fout ? ok :'(
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Nicphore Nipce te remercie 
*Barsy :* *3 Pts* Tous les appareils photos sont vieux dsormais, les gens utilisent des smartphones...

*2) C)*




> Je me fais poser un anneau sur le pif


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* Je suis pas trop piercing donc bon...
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Culture aborigne suisse ?
*Barsy :* *4 Pts* Tu as la crotte au nez apparemment.

*3) ∵≡≢∴* 




> Miam du toblerone, je m'en coupe un morceau avec un couteau car c'est le format xxxl


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 Pts* Encore une fois c'est simple, mais tellement bien trouv !
*Escapetiger :* *5 Pts* Culture suisse !
*Barsy :* *5 Pts* Encore un qui a peur de se casser les dents.

*4) \|/)* 




> Ae, mon pouce  droite et l'index tranch  gauche


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *1,5 Pts* C'est une main vu par Picasso ?
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* a fait mal(adroit)
*Barsy :* *1 Pts* C'est pas l'auriculaire  gauche ?

*5) \`.`/* 




> Je lve bien haut les bras pour viter lhmorragie


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* Haut les mains, haut les mains 
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* a fait mal(adroit)
*Barsy :* *2 Pts* Lever un seul bras devrait suffire si tu ne t'es coup qu'une main.

*6) * 




> J'arrive aux urgences, les mdecins se concertent


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* D'aprs Doctisimo tu as une rhinopharyngite aigue
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Langage de carabins
*Barsy :* *2 Pts* Faut l'amputer !

*7) ((EUƎ))* 




> Allez zou sous dans le bloc sous la lampe pour passer en chirurgie


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Pas mal on voit mme l'interne dans le coin.
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Pourvu que tu t'en sortes l
*Barsy :* *5 Pts* Tant que vous y tes, si vous pouviez me refaire le nez, j'ai un anneau qui me l'a dform.

*8) <>v* 




> Je ne crie pas victoire


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *1 Pts* Tu as bien raison, tu as un bout d'intestin qui pend 
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Un homme rompu  tous les langages
*Barsy :* *1 Pts* Sous anesthsie, ce n'est pas simple de crier.

*9) ₽₼₴₹* 




> Une fois dans la chambre, l'infirmire me rapporte mon repas, tiens mon voisin de chambre se ballade avec sa perf.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 Pts* Ca ferai une trs belle peinture.
*Escapetiger :* *5 Pts* Aux petits soins et observateur, la gurison est proche 
*Barsy :**2 Pts* "Il a vomis ?" "Non, c'est son repas, il n'y a pas encore touch." (La bonne cantine d'hpital)


*+ SPECIAL BONUS SCENARIO :
Escapetiger : 3 Pts*

----------


## Barsy

*micka132*

*1) []=0* 




> Binder de futurama


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *0 Pts* Je dteste Futurama !
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts*  Programmation du numro de srie 2716057 pour 2996  
*Barsy :* *2 Pts* Si le signe "=" avait t invers avec les "[]", a aurait mieux fonctionn. *(Bonus +2 pour la rfrence culte !)*

*2) C)*




> Ca c'est le mont Rushmore


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *4 Pts* J'ai un blanc dans ma rponse.
*Escapetiger :* *5 Pts* Trs inspir et ressemblant  
*Barsy :**5 Pts* On reconnait bien Ronald Reagan, Georges W. Bush et Richard Nixon. Par contre je ne vois pas Donald Trump.

*3) ∵≡≢∴* 




> Un ukull


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Il est grand ce ukull, un peux Comme Mon Barsy !
*Escapetiger :* *5 Pts* Trs beau, en mmoire de Israel Kamakawiwoʻole (Iz) _Over the Rainbow /_ _What a Wonderful World_ 
*Barsy :* *3 Pts* C'est bizarre, je vois un archer moi sur les cordes...

*4) \|/)* 




> Les griffes de wolverine


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* C'est dommage, tous est dans le dtail, mais soit Wolverine  4 griffe dont une incarn, soit je ne vois pas.
*Escapetiger :* *5 Pts* J'accroche ! Brrrr ! 
*Barsy :* *5 Pts* Bien vu !

*5) \`.`/* 




> Le vieux logo de Mac


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Y'a de l'ide
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Icne Happy Mac pour les "d'jeuns" 
*Barsy :**1 Pts* Le logo de Macintosh ou de Mcdonald's ? Dans les deux cas je vois pas.

*6) * 




> Chapeau melon et botte de cuir


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* Et pourquoi ne pas avoir cit le parapluie ?
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* La classe anglaise, inimitable
*Barsy :* *4 Pts* Excellent ! *(Bonus +2 pour la rfrence culte !)*

*7) ((EUƎ))* 




> Eurka !


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Heu ? Ray ? K.
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Bien trouv !
*Barsy :* *2 Pts*  Archimde nous a refais une pousse.

*8) <>v* 




> Le prochain chasseur Tie advanced, en cours de ralisation.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 Pts* Trop bien ralis ! On voit mme le HUD qui se dporte quand le pilote tourne la manette !
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Oui, c'est l'bauche l ...
*Barsy :**3 Pts* Je prfre quand mme le Tie Haie et le Tie One.

*9) ₽₼₴₹* 




> LoL en crypt.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *1 Pts* Et mdr en crypt ?
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* Indchiffrable, trs bien crypt en effet 
*Barsy :* *1 Pts* ₽२३ ४ ५

----------


## Barsy

*shadowmoon*

*1) []=0* 




> Un capteur  aimants de l'acclrateur du CERN a captur une nouvelle particule !!!!


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* Ca doit tre la particule N.O.P.E
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Un ballon de foot du Servette Genve ... Ah non a c'est l'acclrateur ... Une barre chocolate ? ... 
*Barsy :* *3 Pts* Rendez vous ! Vous tes CERNs !!

*2) C)*




> La surprise du technicien oprateur se lit sur son visage


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* Je me sens comme au dbut de Matrix, j'attends de voir o tu nous emmne avec ton histoire
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Nous sommes surpris galement
*Barsy :**5 Pts* Mais que c'est quoi donc ?

*3) ∵≡≢∴* 




> Il lance des tests de diffrenciation par rapport  d'autres particules dj identifies


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Diff Particule.txt
*Escapetiger :* *5 Pts* Bel esprit scientifique
*Barsy :* *2 Pts* On se demande bien ce que cette particule a de particulier.

*4) \|/)* 




> Des incohrences apparaissent et se propagent


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *4 Pts* Ca commence  devenir intressant 
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Drles de courbes effectivement
*Barsy :* *4 Pts* Ca part dans tous les sens !

*5) \`.`/* 




> Le technicien-oprateur est de plus en plus perplexe


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Comme nous tous !
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Attitudes rptes, ne dsesprons pas de la suite
*Barsy :* *5 Pts* Mais que donc quoi c'est ?

*6) * 




> Il se pose tellement de questions qu'il s'en retourne le cerveau


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* Ca va tre la partie thorique du film, celle o je vais piocher dans le frigo
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts*  Itrations rcursives rgressives
*Barsy :* *2 Pts* Le cerveau s'en est retourn d'o il vient.

*7) ((EUƎ))* 




> Il demande donc de l'aide  son suprieur


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Un peu bizarre comme rflexe. Peut-on savoir si le suprieur est vraiment comptent dans ce domaine ? 
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Rflexe professionnel salutaire
*Barsy :* *2 Pts* Chef, il y a un ppin

*8) <>v* 




> Celui est choqu par cette problmatique


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *1 Pts* Et voil, c'tait en fait un manager !
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* Le choc est pour nous galement
*Barsy :* *1 Pts* Mouais, il sert pas  grand chose le chef l.

*9) ₽₼₴₹* 




> Finalement , c'est un expert asiatique qui valide la dcouverte


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 Pts* Fin  l'amricaine, remix en version asiatique, avec cut  la Franaise. Du grand cinma. (*+3 Pts Bonus* pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre car j'ai vraiment t embarqu)
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts*  Et cette particule au final ?
Ils ont de ces armes secrtes, les Gaulois, qui devraient tre interdites par la commission internationale des Helvtes !
*Barsy :* *2 Pts*  La particule peut-elle tre en partie cultive ?

*+ SPECIAL BONUS SCENARIO :
Escapetiger : 3 Pts*

----------


## Barsy

*halaster08*

*1) []=0* 




> Les buzzers sont prts


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Vers l'infini et au del 
*Escapetiger : 4pts* Original
*Barsy :* *4pts* Julien Lepers va dbarquer ?

*2) C)*




> Le jury s'assoit tant bien que mal dans leurs siges "design" face au mur


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* C'est le moment ou je zap, mais je reconnais que c'est bien trouv
*Escapetiger :* *4pts* Il y a de l'ide ...
*Barsy :* *5pts* C'est Florent Pagny, Garou ou Micka sur le smiley ?

*3) ∵≡≢∴* 




> J'entame ma [prestatation artistique de votre choix] c'est ingalable et unique comme performance


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *1 Pts* C'est pas au point la production de ce numro
*Escapetiger :* *3pts* Chorgraphie de haut niveau
*Barsy :* *1pts*  J'espre que c'est du chant la prestation artistique, parce qu'avec un jury face au mur, a va tre difficile de leur faire juger un numro de mime... 

*4) \|/)* 




> A tel point que certaines personnes dans le public vacillent


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* hooooooooooooooo laaa 
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Ah ces stars tlvisuelles
*Barsy :* *2pts* Ils n'auraient pas du vendre de l'alcool  la buvette, il y a eu de l'abus !

*5) \`.`/* 




> Ceux qui le peuvent me font une ovation


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 Pts* Diversity & Inclusion in smiley world, Good job ! You are amazing !
*Escapetiger :* *3pts* Pas mal
*Barsy :* *1pts* Les autres ne peuvent pas parce qu'ils sont ttraplgiques ?

*6) * 




> Le jury dlibre


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* Dans quel sens du coup ? Je suis perdu
*Escapetiger :* *2,5 Pts* Un choua cacophonique non ? *(-1 Pt, dlibrations dj vues chez Iper avec ses mdecins)*
*Barsy :* *1pts*  Mais que va-t-on bien pouvoir faire de ce candidat ? *(-1 Pt pour copie)*

*7) ((EUƎ))* 




> Une alarme retentit


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* C'est alarme  une univers, wouahou.
*Escapetiger :* *4pts* a sonne juste
*Barsy :**5pts*  Pwtt !!

*8) <>v* 




> Deux des trois siges pivotent, c'est la victoire


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* Ils pivotent l'un vers l'autre ?
*Escapetiger :* *4pts* On s'y croirait
*Barsy :**4pts* Le troisime est coinc !

*9) ₽₼₴₹* 




> On me remet un chque d'un million de roubles sterling (j'aurai mieux fait de lire le rglement avant de participer)


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Ca fait un peu gag potage.
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Les devises trangres c'est pas tout  fait a *(+0,5 pour l'humour)*
*Barsy :* *3pts* C'est plus ce que c'tait les rcompenses chez TF1...

*+ SPECIAL BONUS SCENARIO :
Escapetiger : 3 Pts*

----------


## Barsy

*Fusoy*

*1) []=0* 




> Une brique qui tombe sur le crne, a tonne.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 Pts* Ca tue surtout, c'tait le scnario le plus cours de l'histoire !
*Escapetiger : 4 Pts* Un peu de bric et de broc ... *(+0,5 pour l'humour)*
*Barsy :* *3 Pts*  Ouille !

*2) C)*




> J'ai le soleil sur la moiti de la tronche.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Sur Tataouine ?
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Pas mal
*Barsy :* *1pts* Et tu l'as o ta lune ?

*3) ∵≡≢∴* 




> Il parait que Mme. Merkel communique avec les extraterrestres au moyen des triangles. Triangle invers, tout va bien, triangle non invers, rien ne va plus, elle est dcouverte et a besoin d'une extraction au plus vite.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts*  Mais la vrit est ailleurs !
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* Les extraterrestres jouent dans _la soupe aux choux_
*Barsy :* *2pts* ∵∵∵

*4) \|/)* 




> Un bon petit hamburger. Par contre, il dgringole un peu.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :** 5 Pts* Haha, a sent le vcu !
*Escapetiger :* *3 pts* Ah la jeunesse et la malbouffe  ::aie:: 
*Barsy :* *4 pts* Il tire un peu la langue le Hamburger.

*5) \`.`/* 




> Je me donne des petites baffes pour rester veill.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Sinon, je te prsente le caf.
*Escapetiger :* *4 pts* Tiens, comme dans la vieille pub aqua velva
*Barsy :* *2 pts* Si tu as besoin d'un coup de main...

*6) * 




> J'ai des vtements bien flottant, avec ma casquette et je prends le vent sur mon skateboard.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* 4 Pts sur route et sur eau du coup, vu que c'est flottant.
*Escapetiger :* *5 pts* Et sportif avec a, comme sur des roulettes !
*Barsy :* *5 pts*  Le skate fait un peu OverBoard, mais a psse !

*7) ((EUƎ))* 




> CE CASQUE EST ULTRA COOL ! LE SON REND SUPER BIEN !!! ET IL ISOLE BIEN LE BRUIT ! PAR CONTRE IL VA PAS UN PEU FORT ? JE PEUX LIRE LE SON SUR L'AIR AMBIANT !!


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 Pts* QU'EST CE QUE TU AS DIT ?
*Escapetiger :* *5 pts* A CRACHE ! (Les Inconnus)
*Barsy :* *3 pts*  PARLE PLUS FORT !! J'AI UN CASQUE SUR LES OREILLES !!

*8) <>v* 




> Un crabe qui vient d'apercevoir sa prochaine victime. Vous.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *4 Pts*  heureusement que j'ai un ornithorynque ninja pour me protger 
*Escapetiger :* *4 pts* Subtil et un brin SM comme on aime
*Barsy :* *4 pts*  C'est plutt le crabe qui sera ma prochaine victime... Miam !

*9) ₽₼₴₹* 




> - "Bon les mecs, on a besoin d'un nouveau signe pour notre nouvelle crypto-monnaie : Le pitcoin"
> - "Hmmm, d'accord Peter. Pourquoi pas un P avec une barre au milieu. Ils aiment bien les barres pour l'argent." ₽
> - "Nan, Jean, a fait peut-tre un peu attendu. Pourquoi pas une colline avec un puit au centre ?" ₼
> - "H, Roger, c'est abstrait ton machin. Je propose un S invers avec DEUX barres !" ₴
> - "Quoi ?! Mais Didier, a n'a aucun rapport ! Tu voudrais pas un R chelou tant que t'y est ?" ₹


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 pts* pile dans l'actu !
*Escapetiger :* *5 pts* Belle crativit dans l'air du temps *(+0,5 Pt pour le ct "barr")*
*Barsy :* *5 pts*  Quelle imagination !

----------


## Barsy

*mm_71*

*1) []=0* 




> Reprsentation iconographique du clbre titre d'Arthur Koestler: Le zro et l'infini.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *4 Pts* bien trouv
*Escapetiger : 5 pts* Belle rfrence littraire
*Barsy :* *5 pts*  Quelle culture !! *(+2 points pour la rfrence)*

*2) C)*




> Tempratures en dessous de la normale saisonnire.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* On ne rigole pas avec le rchauffement climatique !
*Escapetiger : 3 pts* Un thermomtre plus vrai que nature
*Barsy :**2 pts*  Brrrrrr !!

*3) ∵≡≢∴* 




> Quelque chose ou quelqu'un est mal barr et j'en suis tout retourn.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 Pts* J'ai mis du temps  comprendre, mais c'est bien jou
*Escapetiger : 5 pts* Belle inspiration surraliste 
*Barsy :**4 pts*  C'est bien vu.

*4) \|/)* 




> Ce smiley est luvre d'un pervers polymorphe et en rvler le sens exact serait indcent et hors charte.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *1 Pts* 
*Escapetiger : 2 pts* [NDLR] Note d'un pervers monomorphe qui n'a pas tout compris
*Barsy :* *1 pts*  Moi non plus je n'ai pas tout compris...

*5) \`.`/* 




> Mon entonnoir est perc et j'ai les pieds mouills.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* Tu vas pouvoir le mettre sur ta tte.
*Escapetiger : 2 pts* [NDLR] L'entonnoir du pervers polymorphe ? 
*Barsy :**2 pts*  Il me semble que de base, un entonnoir est perc  la base.

*6) * 




> Chuck Norris pas content ! a va chier !


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 pts* Mias lui, il a pas dit bonjour !
*Escapetiger : 2 pts* Ah les films d'action  langage labor 
*Barsy :**2 pts*  C'est la fesse droite qui dit  la fesse gauche "entre nous ! a va chier !" (je sais, a n'a rien  voir mais a fait toujours plaisir).

*7) ((EUƎ))* 




> Pour renouveler le genre ils ont jou la coupe d'Europe de foot avec 3 quipes sur le terrain. Il y-a eu 12 morts.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *2 Pts* du foot amricain en Europe ?
*Escapetiger : 1,5 pts* Trou d'air dans l'inspiration 
*Barsy :**1 pts* Et qui a gagn ?

*8) <>v* 




> Je suis venu, j'ai vu, je suis reparti.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *5 Pts* KISS
*Escapetiger : 5 pts* Ave Caesar
*Barsy :* *4 pts* J'aime l'ide.

*9) ₽₼₴₹* 




> La Core du nord s'engage  satisfaire Chuck Norris.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *3 Pts* Rocket man et Chuck Norris, on dirai un nouveau Marvel
*Escapetiger : 2,5 pts* Aprs Dennis Rodman, Chuck Norris ?
*Barsy :* *2 pts* Ils vont diffuser Walker Texas Ranger  la tl ? *(-1 pour plagiat sur la Core du Nord)*

----------


## Barsy

*beuzy*

*1) []=0* 




> Insertion dune cl dans une serrure


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* *4 Pts* Coquin, j'ai bien relev la connotation sexuelle 
*Escapetiger : 4 pts* Simple et efficace
*Barsy :* *4 Pts* Efficace et simple.

*2) C)*




> Papa et fiston font de la luge


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 3 Pts* C'est mignon, mais bizarre aprs le coup de la serrure 
*Escapetiger :* *4 pts* Belle descente
*Barsy :* *5 Pts* Bien vu !

*3) ∵≡≢∴* 




> Un homme qui essaye de communiquer avec sa femme


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 4 Pts* Ou une femme qui tente de communiquer avec son homme
*Escapetiger :* *4 pts* Venus & Mars ternels
*Barsy :* *4 pts* Grumpf !

*4) \|/)* 




> Mon parapluie lors du dernier gros coup de vent


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 3 Pts* Actu mto bonjour !
*Escapetiger :* *4,5 pts* Sacre bourrasque en effet
*Barsy :* *4 pts*  C'est un rcuprateur de pluie maintenant.

*5) \`.`/* 




> Ma tte  la vue des rsultats du concours


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 2 Pts* Manque d'expression 
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* Attitudes dj vues
*Barsy :* *1 pts* Mouais

*6) * 




> nq sɐd ıɐ,ɾ uoN


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 1 Pts* C'est comme en philo, a passe ou sa casse.
*Escapetiger :* *5 pts*  Tata flingueuse ! 
50 kilos de patates, un sac de sciure de bois, elle te sortait 25 litres de 3 toiles  l'alambic. Une vraie magicienne cette *Beuzy*. Et c'est pour a que je me permets d'intimer l'ordre  certains salisseurs de mmoires de bien vouloir fermer leur claque-merde! 
*(Adapt des tontons flingueurs)* , longue vie  Beuzy dans la vraie vie  :;): 
*Barsy :* *3 pts*  MarieKisSlaJoue a mis 1 point, Escapetiger en a mis 5. Je suppose que la bonne note doit se situer entre les deux.

*7) ((EUƎ))* 




> Une discussion entre un possesseur d'iphone et un possesseur de samsung


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 2 Pts* Dommage, j'ai un Windows Phone
*Escapetiger :* *4 pts* Beau troll en vue ...
*Barsy :* *4 pts*  C'est moi qu'ai le plus beau !! Non c'est moi !!

*8) <>v* 




> Gnrique de la srie de science-fiction V avec sa belle soucoupe volante !


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 3 Pts* Thon sur thon, y'a pas de lzard
*Escapetiger :* *5 pts* Peu de moyens, de la crativit, digne des sries B cultes de SF
*Barsy :*  *3 pts* Une srie sympathique  l'poque, bien kitch aujourd'hui. *(+2 point bonus pour la rfrence culte)*

*9) ₽₼₴₹* 




> 2 braqueurs entrant dans une banque armes aux points


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 2 Pts* L'un semble un peu enrob 
*Escapetiger :* *5 pts* Superbe scne de polar, bravo
*Barsy :* *5 pts*  Avec l'explication, on voit trs bien la scne.

----------


## Barsy

*7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ*

*1) []=0* 




> Ce smiley reprsente indiscutablement le vaisseau spatial de 2001, lodysse de lespace, qui est bien mieux foutu que lEnterprise de Star Trek, quoique beaucoup moins grand.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 2 Pts* Deux filme que je n'ai jamais vu
*Escapetiger :* *5 Pts*  Discovery One & HAL 9000 !
*Barsy :* *5 Pts*  Si je dcompose : [] me fait penser au vaisseau de 2001 et =0  celui de Star Trek. C'est bien vu ! *(Bonus +4 pour un combo de rfrence cultes !)*

*2) C)*




> Voici une reprsentation graphique de Jupiter avec quelques-unes de ces lunes et un quart de soleil qui se lve  lhorizon.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 3 Pts* A l'horizon de quoi ?
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* Alignement des plantes ? la rotation a dj eu lieu
*Barsy :* * 1 Pts* C'est certes potique mais dj vu *(-1 pour plagiat de Sunchaser)*.

*3) ∵≡≢∴* 




> a pourrait tre de linuktitut, mais non, cest un message chiffr qui permet aux illuminati de savoir que les toilettes sont au fond du couloir  droite et sont uniquement rservs  lusage des membres de lassociation non affilie  la loi 1901.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 4 Pts* On ne peut pas avoir un bon concours sans un peu de thorie du complot
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Il faut payer comme dans toutes les villes, on n'est effectivement pas chez les Inuits *(+ 1Pt pour l'humour)*
*Barsy :* *4 Pts*  Zut ! On est dmasqu ! Il va encore falloir dmnager les chiottes !

*4) \|/)* 




> Posidon a tordu une dent de son trident et sen trouve fort dpourvu.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 2 Pts* Comme pour Wolverine, tous est dans le dtail, et l, je ne vois pas le trident, ou Posidon, au choix
*Escapetiger :* *3 Pts* Le fond des ocans rend la vue trouble
*Barsy :* *2 Pts* Je dirai plutt que c'est la 4me dent qui est tordue. Et dans ce cas c'est un ttradent (ou un quadrigant pour Neptune)

*5) \`.`/* 




> Buckethead est tout retourn aprs le diagnostic de grave problme cardiaque quil vient de recevoir.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 2 Pts* J'ai retourn mon cran pour voir, je n'ai pas trouv Buckethead
*Escapetiger :* *2,5 Pts* C'est pour la musique m'sieurs dames
*Barsy :* *2 Pts* On devine un peu... C'est pas tout  fait ressemblant cela dit

*6) * 




> Au premier abord, cest vraisemblablement un chat qui a tap a. Mais dans un deuxime temps, a ressemble davantage  une reprsentation en hiroglyphe dun buffle deau avec une queue en tirebouchon. Mais une nouvelle rflexion trouve la vrit : il sagit dun cureuil mont sur une tortue qui elle-mme se trouve sur un skate. Ils partent mang de la crme glac au Bilboquet. Ce sont des gourmets !


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 4 Pts* Vu que mon chat monte souvent sur mon clavier, je suis oblig de valider la premire hypothse 
*Escapetiger :* *5pts* Encore un ami des animaux inspir * ( + 1 Pt pour le mini-scnario, -1 Pt pour le skate dj vu chez Fusoy)*
*Barsy :* * 3 Pts* 3 points pour la premire rponse, 5 points pour la seconde et 1 points pour la dernire. Si je fais la moyenne, a donne 3.

*7) ((EUƎ))* 




> loign les enfants de tout cet rotisme : cest la paire de fesses couperoses de Samantha, Anglaise toute mlange  savoir si elle veut vraiment quitter lUnion Europenne ou rester. En plus, cambrer comme a, on ne sait pas trop si elle pense levrette ou sodomie. En tout cas, Samantha est bien indcise et indcente.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 2 Pts* c'est potique et complexe  la fois 
*Escapetiger :* *1 Pts* Traumatis par Samantha Fox _Touch Me (I Want Your Body)_ (80's) ? ... se faire une cure de Samantha _Ma sorcire bien-aime_
*Barsy :* * 5 Pts* Voir une paire de fesses dans ce smiley, c'est tout  fait le genre de rponse que j'aurai pu faire ! Bravo !

*8) <>v* 




> Indiscutablement, les anges ont gagns ! La charade Losange V ne fait aucun doute !


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 5 Pts* Simple donc diablement efficace. Ange - diable, vous l'avez ?
*Escapetiger :* *2 Pts* Ne me dis pas que c'est l'Ange bleu avec Marlne Dietrich ...
*Barsy :* *1 Pts* C'est trs ingal, un coup je te trouve super inspir et original, un coup je ne suis pas convaincu... (ou alors il me manque une rfrence ici...)

*9) ₽₼₴₹* 




> Alors, comme a, on sessaie  un semblant de Cantonais !
> Pyŏngchang, psy invers, dollar hippocampe, chute.
> Cest bien simple, aux prochains jeux Olympiques, un cavalier franais va vers une lourde chute lors dun obstacle deau.


*MarieKisSlaJoue :* * 4 Pts* Et a fait trs mal !
*Escapetiger :* *4 Pts* Belle imagination, sotrique juste comme il faut
*Barsy :** 4 Pts* J'ai bien riz !!

----------

